# Retail shortfall bookbuild - what is it?



## Tyler Durden (12 July 2012)

I have googled it and haven't been able to find anything that actually explains what it is.

From my understand of TEN's and EGP's recent retail entitlement offer, this means something like the extra shares issued as a result of capital raising that hasn't been taken up by retail investors. But does that mean then these shares are sold on the market to the public at the discounted price offered to shareholders under the retail offer?


----------

